# Erfahrungen mit "Alpenevent.de" ?



## TonyMM (26. Januar 2007)

Hi,

Nun wollten wir (4 Personen) einen Transalp mit dem Veranstalter Alpenevent buchen (www.alpenevent.de), den Transalp Vario 1.

Ist jemanden schon mit Alpenevent gefahren ??? empfehlenwert ??


----------



## ironman75 (27. Januar 2007)

Hi,

also wir sind nicht direkt mit Alpenevent gefahren, sondern waren auf der gleichen Strecke unterwegs. (Mittenwald-->Cortina...sind wir gefahren und haben sie des öfteren getroffen). Andi ist wohl der Chef und war super nett. Die Gruppe, von Andi, hat auch schon zum zweiten mal dort gebucht und waren total zufrieden.

Wir haben auch andere Anbietergruppen getroffen....da fand ich die Guides ziemlich arrogant.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keipet2 (27. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ich bin letztes Jahr mit Alpenevent die Transalp Vario 1 gefahren.
Unsere 2 Guides (Nicole und Thomas) waren sehr nett und ein Top Guide Team.
Die Streckenführung ist sehr gut und empfehlenswert. 
Man kann sich auf der Vario Tour täglich für die leichte und schwere Variante entscheiden. Wobei die schwere Tour wirklich nicht besonders anspruchsvoll ist, wenn man genügend Ausdauer hat. 
Die Strecke ist optimal für Leute die das erste mal einen Alpencross fahren und ihre Leistung nicht genau einschätzen können.
Die Unterkünfte sind echt gut und die Verpflegung dort noch besser.
Der Gepäckservice ist eine Sache die genial war. 
Man kam Etappenziel an und Christoph (unser Fahrer) hatte die Taschen schon in die Hotelzimmer gebracht. Luxus pur!
Kannte ich so noch nicht! Habe bereits auch einen Cross mit Gepäck gefahren und es ist eben Luxus gewesen. Rücktransport einwandfrei und zügig!
Alpenevent ist sehr empfehlenswert!
Echt gute Guides,gelungene Strecke,gute Stimmung,gute Unterkünfte und Service.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Culcla (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo, ich war auf der gleichen Tour wie Keipet2.
Preis Leistung wirklich toll  
Ich kann alles bestaetigen, was oben steht. Es gibt sogar oft die Moeglichkeit innerhalb eines Tages die Truppe zu wechseln.
Christoph ist nicht nur behilflich gewesen, was das Gepäck angeht, er hat auch einem Mitstreiter ein neues Schaltauge besorgt.
Wenn ich eine organsisierte Tour nochmal fahren würde, würde ich wieder mit Alpenevent fahren.


----------



## lapalmarolfi (22. Oktober 2007)

Alpenevent macht wirklich gute Strecken, bin einmal eine Individualtour mitgefahren, war recht anspruchsvoll (und auch so gewollt), aber eine meiner besten Transalps!
Von Anfänger bis Profi absolut empfehlenswert!
Team ist spitze, nett und kompetent.
Wer nicht auf eigene Faust losziehen will findet hier das Optimum!


----------



## Buchen74722 (20. Februar 2009)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

2 mal bin ich mit denen über die Alpen
2007 und 2008....jedesmal ein Traum (auch der komplette Regentag beim 2ten Alpencross)

Tolle Teilnehmer
Klasse Guides (Tobi, Nicole, Thomas)

Gute bis sehr gute Hotels, Pensionen (Essen fast immer Spitze)


Nur zu empfehlen.....


----------

